
Drones Are the New Threat to Airline Safety - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-04/drones-are-the-new-threat-to-airline-safety
======
kylehotchkiss
Mandatory transponders on drones might not be the worst idea. I'm sure soon
enough police will learn to look for the signals.

Many drones are 2.4ghz something something. What if airport police monitored
the frequency around the airport? Then use signal finding to capture
controllers?

